# DonH Med's do you use?



## aqualife (Sep 4, 2003)

DonH what med's would you recommend that we keep on hand at all times?
I know certain med's are not good to treat piranha's with. Are there any useful one's. Right now I have a enough different fish med's that I should open a drug store for aquatic pet's. Most of these med's are for my another fish.
I have never used any of them on my P's, except for salt and Melafix.

Could you recommend some good(safe) med's to have and one's we should stare far away from. DonH also could you tell us why you like these products and what they are used for to treat. 
I will list just some of the med's that I have at my disposal and if you could comment on your approval or dislike of them. This would be of great help to all of us here, so that we could better understand what to use. Thanks DonH.

1. MelaFix

2. PimaFix

3. Cupramine/CopperSafe (copper salts)

4. Seachem Metronidazole or any other med combo with Metro....

5. Clout

6. Salt

7. "Pepso" food(medicated food) that I use to feed my feeders for the first week,
while under one month quarantine.

8. a. Seachem ParaGuard - very light Formaldehyde/Malachite Green combo
b. Formalin
c. Malachite Green

9. Furanase

10. Mardel brand products

11. Kordon brand products

12. Jungle brand products

If anyone else has any comment or suggestions that would be of great.


----------



## nitrofish (Jan 14, 2003)

the only one I know you should never use on piranha's is clout


----------



## DonH (Jan 25, 2003)

I don't stock a lot of meds. I only keep certain meds that are difficult to find in case I REALLY need them. They are:

1) Praziquantel - a dog dewormer that has been found to be very effective in deworming and treating flukes in fish.

2) Dimilin (diflubenzuron) - IMO the best med available in treating any parasite that produces chitin like fish lice (argulus) and anchorworms (lernea).

3) Formalin/Malachite Green (QuickCure, RidIch) - Usually used at half dose as a broad spectrum parasiticide when salt is not effective.

4) Acriflavine - Great med in treating surface bacterial infections and some parasitic infections like Velvet.

5) Potassium permanganate - a nuke when it comes to meds. Will eradicate parasites/bacteria/fungus when used correctly and will kill everything when not.

6) Salt - for obvious reasons... See pinned topic for details.

Other meds that are readily available at the LFS are not stocked. Antibiotics have a shelf life so make sure you check the expiration date before purchasing/using.

I agree with Nitro, Clout is a very powerful organophosphate (pesticide) so I don't recommend using them on piranha.

HTH...


----------



## aqualife (Sep 4, 2003)

Thank You DonH. 
This is helpfull knowing what to use on piranha's.


----------



## buette (May 12, 2004)

hello

i´ve read a post about Malachite Green, they sad this is poison for your p

put not to much chemicals in your tank, the p are resitance against many injuries and fungus,

give your p space to swimm and something to hide and no chem

i use against fungus only esha2000 but not very often


----------

